# Surf rod opinion.



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

I am looking into purchasing a few new surf rods this year. I have always had cheaper stuff and I think it is time for some new ones since I have milked them out of every ounce of life. I was looking at the 10' Penn Pro guide Surf rods and was wondering if any of you guys use them and if you like them. Thanks.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I have two of the 12-footers. I love them.


----------



## bunker (Feb 27, 2009)

St Croix are moderately priced and I haven't heard a bad word about them. 

I Have a $60.00 Okuma with a penn 6500 that works fine. 

For the money you cant go wrong with an ugly stick.

I am not a fan of the Penn brand rods.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Check out the post by Stan Lockhart titled pompano surf rods,it's about a half page down. Lot's of good input from all kinds of surf fisherman. Hope this helps.

-Jason


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

I have had very good service out of the Ugly Sticks, have been using the same ones for about 8 years now with no problems.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out an Okuma Longitude 13'. They are super rods.


----------

